# HELP! ---- Whats the Best/Coolest Hybrid Bike out there ? ? ? ? ----



## socal.2fast

Hi Guys

I road MTBike's alot up to about 12 years ago when my son was born. Now I'm so far out of shape I would like to get back into riding. I will be riding mostly road and paved trails. I was looking and found the bike I liked alot. The Cannondale CX1 it has disc brake and a shock/fork but is still a hybrid and with 700 wheels.

All the dealers in So.Cal. are out of this bike in Size LG and Cannondale is sold out of the 2011's and will not have the 2012's till Oct. or Nov.

So I would like to see if you guys know of any other Cool/sport ones out there.


----------



## AlanE

Cool Hybrid ? Isn't that an oxymoron ?

Just kidding, but I would suggest looking at a cyclocross bike. Very little compromise as a road bike (with road tires) and more than adequate for paved trails. If you're not going to be riding on rough terrain, don't bother getting a bike with suspension - it will only sap energy.


----------



## socal.2fast

That was the cool thing with this CX1 it had the head shock that had Lockout.


----------



## Taos Biker

socal.2fast said:


> That was the cool thing with this CX1 it had the head shock that had Lockout.


ads weight, not the right tool for the job. I think this qualifies as a cool hybrid. 
You could spend a lot or a little. I would buy something like this:
<a href="https://s579.photobucket.com/albums/ss231/gregrach1/?action=view&current=thisisametalhead.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss231/gregrach1/thisisametalhead.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## nOOky

I would get a road bike over a hybrid. More and varied hand positions on the bars etc. Now that would be cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ericm979

It's impossible for a hybrid bike to be cool.


----------



## redondoaveb

I like my Scott Sub 20 but I like my road bike more!


----------



## allez se

Loving it: Trek 7.6FX


----------



## thebikingcello

this is a cool bike.

MARIN BIKES 2011  |   Street  |  Urban   |  Muirwoods 29er


----------



## qatarbhoy

I have a Trek 7.5FX and it's perfect for city riding. It gets tons of compliments.


----------



## smoothie7

I have over 500 miles on my Fuji Absolute Hybrid bike. I really like it!


----------



## cs1

Man, you guys are ruthless when it comes to hybrids!


----------



## onlineflyer

You might want to look at the Cannondale Bad Boy, if they're still available.


----------



## ChubaDub

also consider a cheap rigid 29er. for a big wheeled comfy bike, but it will still offroad here and there.


----------



## socal.2fast

Well I'm working my way back into shape so I would like to wait alittle for a road bike. What would be most Comfy a 29er MTBike with slicks or a hybrid type. I was told to go with a hybrid as it will be faster then a MTBike but you will be more upright and it will feel better?

Thanks for all the great info.

I don't think that Cannondale CX looks bad at all for a hybrid bike


----------



## qatarbhoy

Bear in mind how secure your bike will be if it's going to be locked up somewhere. Hybrids may not be cool but they're very popular with thieves who prefer flat bars (most thieves aren't god riders). You may be better off getting a beater bike than anything shiny.

Don't ruin a 29er MTB by putting slicks on. Or any MTB. MTBs are good for trails, not for commuting. Slick-tyred flat bar hybrids do fulfil a purpose.

NB Bad Boys look great but the parts spec is below par for the price, eg they have an Alivio rear derailer IIRC.


----------



## ChubaDub

qatarbhoy said:


> Bear in mind how secure your bike will be if it's going to be locked up somewhere. Hybrids may not be cool but they're very popular with thieves who prefer flat bars (most thieves aren't god riders). You may be better off getting a beater bike than anything shiny.
> 
> Don't ruin a 29er MTB by putting slicks on. Or any MTB. MTBs are good for trails, not for commuting. Slick-tyred flat bar hybrids do fulfil a purpose.
> 
> NB Bad Boys look great but the parts spec is below par for the price, eg they have an Alivio rear derailer IIRC.


i dunno man on MTBR there are a LOT of commuters, and a LOT of them are in the 29er forum. i think they'd beg to differ with you here.. a rigid 29er with some mild tires could be an awesome commuter.


----------



## Tommy Walker

Bianchi Quattro


----------



## qatarbhoy

ChubaDub said:


> i dunno man on MTBR there are a LOT of commuters, and a LOT of them are in the 29er forum. i think they'd beg to differ with you here.. a rigid 29er with some mild tires could be an awesome commuter.


My sig used to be a PlatyPius quote along the lines of: "Putting slicks on your MTB is like putting a dress on your best friend Bob. He won't look like a woman, and he won't ride like one either."

In any case, it's a waste of a good 29er to neuter it in this way. Let 29" Bob be a man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oracle7775

ChubaDub said:


> i dunno man on MTBR there are a LOT of commuters, and a LOT of them are in the 29er forum. i think they'd beg to differ with you here.. a rigid 29er with some mild tires could be an awesome commuter.


Yeah, but those guys and their slicks are mercillessly mocked when their backs are turned. 

Seriously, though, if you want a bike to ride on the road, don't use an MTB and put slicks on it. Buy something that is geared and built for the road. There's a lot more differences between road and mountain bikes than just the size of the tires.

The only exception I'd make is if you still want to ride both MTB and road, but can only afford one bike. However, since you're looking for a hybrid, I assume that's not the case.


----------



## socal.2fast

This Fezzari Speedster R2 looks like a cool bike but I have not heard of the company.


----------



## socal.2fast

https://www.fezzari.com/img/products/medium/1290454341_sr2-2010-45.jpg

https://www.fezzari.com/img/products/medium/1290454117_sr2-2010-0.jpg


----------



## RJP Diver

socal.2fast said:


> Whats the Coolest Hybrid Bike out there


Sort of like looking for the tallest midget, no?


----------



## PJ352

Standard advice here. Define your intended uses, visit some LBS's and share that info along with price range, cycling experience/ preferences, then get sized/ fitted to some bikes of interest and head out on test rides - on the roads, and for some duration. This will give you an idea of fit, feel, ride and handling differences of the bikes, and you can whittle your choices from there.

As long as you're keeping to shorter rides, IMO a hybrid is a fine choice, but I suggest thinking more 'road' and less 'MTB' and abandon thoughts of suspension forks and disc brakes. The suspension fork is more of a disadvantage on the road and cantilevers are more than sufficient - with the right pads. 

If you think you'll ever be interested in doing longer rides, consider a drop bar bike. As was stated previously, it allows for different hand positions (thus providing a level of comfort) on those longer rides. Because the industry recognizes that not everyone races or seeks an aero position, there are what's called 'relaxed' or endurance bikes, which allow for a slightly more upright riding position, while retaining the advantages of drop bar bikes. 

FWIW, offered because of a comment you made, not everyone riding drop bar bikes is all that fit, so don't feel the need to buy a hybrid now, get in better shape, then buy a second (drop bar) bike in the near future. But again, hybrids will do you fine, just as long as the rides are kept shorter.


----------



## goldenstaph

I kind of like the look of the Orbea Diem. My current hybrid commuter is an Anayet which is the alloy version of the same frame.

That said I don't really understand why carbon frame hybrids exist...


----------



## Norcal_Mike

You could not go wrong with a Trek Soho. 8 speed, belt drive, sealed bearings, comfy and super versatile. I have had mine for 2 years now and it can do everything from neighborhood strolls with the the kids to 50 mile (or more) fitness rides. As far as the "cool" factor, I can't tell you how many times people ride up next to me to ask me about the Gates belt drive.

These bikes are great in the winter too. After a dirty ride, just hose them down, dry off and they are ready to go... virtually no maintenance to the bike in the 2 years that I have owned it. Great bike. Zero regrets, althought they aren't cheap and if you ever get a flat (I haven't) removing the wheel on a belt drive onm the side of the road can be a challenge.


----------



## Gus90

In my opinion, the coolest hybrid is the Cannondale Bad Boy. You can also put 26 inch wheels on it when you want to ride the rougher stuff. It comes with 700c slicks but I swapped mine out for 700x38 cross tires so I could ride limestone trails. first pick is with no flash, second is with flash to show the blacked out reflector decals. I have a road bike (2010 Giant Defy Advanced 2) but the problem is you can't take that bike on the crushed limestone trails. I considered a cross bike but when I saw the this bike I was sold. It's pretty light considering the head shock. 25lbs as shown including the pedals and larger tires. Oh, and you can lock out the shock using the dial at the top of the head tube.


----------



## Guest

I'm currently riding a Trek 7.3FX, I've attached a couple pics of my setup, with my bag, ridiculously heavy lock, and lights still on from my return-trip from work. 

I also have a front rack and fenders though those aren't attached right now (I'm carryng less cargo than I used it, and it isn't expected to rain much in the near future).


----------



## Gus90

Come on lets keep this one alive.


----------



## allez se

If you plan on sticking it in a bike rack and leaving out of sight, I would buy a used bike. Its gonna get scratched, stolen, etc. Depending on your budget, figure 2-3 hundred bucks tops for a decent ride. 
Save up for the sweet weekend ride that doesn't leave your sight. 
I have a 1992 Diamondback Override that was $300 new in '92. She rides well still but the paint is beat up enough to throw into a rack. The trek 7.6 pic above is the weekender.
Also Scott bikes makes a really cool hybrid that is light and around 5-6 bills.


----------



## allez se

here she is...


----------



## zero_remain

*Get a road bike.*

I was looking at hybrids a few weeks ago, too. I had the same intentions that you have, buy a hybrid for commuting, get in better shape and then eventually move up to a road bike. I tried out the Specialized Sirrus Sport, a Marin hybrid with drop bars, and then I bought a Fuji Roubaix 3.0 road bike (after test riding other entry-level road bikes). I realized that I liked the drop bars and the feel a lot more. My commute is on fully paved and decently-maintained streets so the beefed up frame and the wider tires of a hybrid don't really matter much. If you eventually want to get into a road bike, then just get an entry-level bike now and upgrade in a year or two.


----------



## iamraymond

I used to commute with a Rocky Mountain Fusion with slicks. It was a very comfortable commute and it could really take a beating (i.e. dropping off curbs or even going down a flight of stairs). But that bike was super heavy and really wasn't geared for the streets. Also, even with the suspension on full-stiff, alot of my energy was wasted bobbing up and down while climbing hills.

I bought a 2010 Scott Speedster S20 Flat Bar which I use as my primary bike for both commuting and exercise. During the week I commute to work (15kms round trip), and on the weekends I use it as my "fitness" machine and ride about 50-100kms. I love how this is set up with quality road components (105 and Ultegra) and the flat bar is great for navigating through traffic/crowds. I still remember during a street festival, a fellow rider was following me on a bike with drop bars and I easily manuevered through the crowds while he was having a lot of difficulty. 

Unfortunately, Scott are no longer producing a FB version of the S20 for their 2012 collection so your only options are to look for a 2010 or 2011 model.


----------



## votoms888

Why are so many people agains hybrids/flatbars? I bought my first real bike last week and it is a flatbar roadbike and I love it!!!


----------



## Norcal_Mike

votoms888 said:


> Why are so many people agains hybrids/flatbars? I bought my first real bike last week and it is a flatbar roadbike and I love it!!!


It's the same logic that puts beginner/immediate riders in stiff, race oriented carbon fiber or aluminum bikes for their occasional recreational/fitness rides. There is nothing wrong with flat bars especially if bike is used for city riding.

That being said, drop style bars do give you more flexibility for more intense riding (hills, wind, high speed), but they certainly don't have be 5 inches below your seat, just to look like a "racer".


----------



## LongIslandTom

I don't think there is anything wrong with a flat-bar hybrid. Drop bars aren't for everybody. Some people are simply more comfortable on MTB-type shifter/brake lever setups.

Not sure if the OP is still reading this thread a month after he posted, but I would suggest he test ride both a drop-bar road bike and a "road-biased" hybrid (like a Trek FX 7.6 or a Specialized Sirrus Elite) and see what kind of handlebar setup he prefers.

Some of the more expensive "road-biased" hybrids are essentially road bikes with a flat bar. At the local cycling club in my area there's a gentleman who shows up on a Trek FX 7.9 flat-bar bike, which is a carbon bike with an Ultegra drivetrain. None of the roadies on the rides make fun of him, because he can keep up. 

Ride what feels comfortable for you, I think is the best approach.


----------



## votoms888

Norcal_Mike said:


> It's the same logic that puts beginner/immediate riders in stiff, race oriented carbon fiber or aluminum bikes for their occasional recreational/fitness rides. There is nothing wrong with flat bars especially if bike is used for city riding.
> 
> That being said, drop style bars do give you more flexibility for more intense riding (hills, wind, high speed), but they certainly don't have be 5 inches below your seat, just to look like a "racer".


Makes sense. That said, currently my bars are almost level with my seat and it seems like too much weight is being put on my bum so I get quite uncomfortable, I moved the seat upwards about 1cm and it made it more comfortable but my knees were locking so my friend (bike junkie) is going to help me move a spacer from below the stem to above. That should bring my weight forward a bit. If that doesn't work I might need to go with a more aggressive stem which I am fine with as I have plenty of reach.


----------



## votoms888

I did alot of shopping around and research before my friend found my bike for me on nashbar.com

However there are a few bikes I did put on my shortlist:

Gary Fisher Mendotta
Kona PHD if you can find a 2011 because it is gone from 2012
Giant Rapid 1 

I test road two of these and the PHD was the fastest riding of the bunch. Basically a full fledged roadbike with a flatbar on it. The Mendotta was more relaxed and comfortable. Looking at the specs of the Rapid 1, it should ride similar to the PHD. Please take these as personal observations as I am in way a pro...just a noob who hasn't owned a bike since my 1988 kuwahara lime green BMX.


----------



## threemonkeys

LongIslandTom said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with a flat-bar hybrid. Drop bars aren't for everybody. Some people are simply more comfortable on MTB-type shifter/brake lever setups.
> 
> Not sure if the OP is still reading this thread a month after he posted, but I would suggest he test ride both a drop-bar road bike and a "road-biased" hybrid (like a Trek FX 7.6 or a Specialized Sirrus Elite) and see what kind of handlebar setup he prefers.
> 
> Some of the more expensive "road-biased" hybrids are essentially road bikes with a flat bar. At the local cycling club in my area there's a gentleman who shows up on a Trek FX 7.9 flat-bar bike, which is a carbon bike with an Ultegra drivetrain. None of the roadies on the rides make fun of him, because he can keep up.
> 
> Ride what feels comfortable for you, I think is the best approach.


I love this comment. I ride a Sirrus Elite and I love rocketing past folks on their expensive road bikes (especially on the hills). Don't get me wrong, an experienced biker on a top-notch roadie kicks my butt. But it sure is fun surprising people. And some day...I hope to have my expensive road bike, too.


----------



## chocostove

votoms888 said:


> Why are so many people agains hybrids/flatbars? I bought my first real bike last week and it is a flatbar roadbike and I love it!!!


A drop bar roadbike is just like a flat bar roadbike but with more options for hand positions. Why eliminate your options? I'd always rather have more hand positions than less. And with crosstop levers you only ever need to reach just a bit to shift.


----------



## votoms888

chocostove said:


> A drop bar roadbike is just like a flat bar roadbike but with more options for hand positions. Why eliminate your options? I'd always rather have more hand positions than less. And with crosstop levers you only ever need to reach just a bit to shift.


I did test ride a few road bikes and even borrowed my friends for an extended period. I don't really like the drop position and also didn't feel comfortable being only able to brake when in the drops and on the hoods.


----------



## LongIslandTom

chocostove said:


> A drop bar roadbike is just like a flat bar roadbike but with more options for hand positions. Why eliminate your options? I'd always rather have more hand positions than less. And with crosstop levers you only ever need to reach just a bit to shift.


The most common reason I've heard from the flat-bar riders in cycling groups in my local area is that they prefer the MTB-style shifter and brake lever setup on the flat bars, not hand positions. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## votoms888

I have to admit, I do like the new road shifters. They are pretty slick. There are some things I don't like about my hybrid/flatbar and doesn't apply to all of them. I don't like the V-brake setup. I like caliper brakes better. I also don't like the fact that mine uses mtb rear cassette and crankset, would have prefered a bias towards road components like the Kona PHD, makes it easier to spend more money pimping out my bid, ie sram red/force parts!!! 

Btw: anyone looking for a nice hybrid should check out the 2011 Diamondback Insight 3 which is the ride I chose mainly because of price. I couldn't justify $1500 for the Kona PHD not knowing how much I was going to love cycling. 

Here is a link to the sale at amazon Amazon.com: Diamondback Insight 3 Performance Hybrid Bike, 700c Wheels: Sports & Outdoors

It's on sale at nashbar.com too but they wouldn't ship to my US address so I had to buy it through the amazon site. Comes with full Deore group, carbon aero fork, and some other nice bits. For under $500 bux it can't be beat. Don't look at the 2012 because it seems to have inferior components and loses the Carbon fork. I have to admit the color is not the greatest but overall is a great bike imo. Frame is AL made by Kinesis and I suspect the carbon fork is too. Feels great on the Vancouver roads albeit a bit bumpy which is a combination of our road conditions and the fact that i am running 700cX23 at 110psi. Rolls super smooth and feels solid. I weigh a tad over 200lbs and the I didn't feel any real flex when I was climbing or accelerating. Stock weight on a 17" frame with pedals was 23.5lbs and I have mine down to 21.5lbs with the following changes:

-Race Face Handle Bars
-Carbon Seat Post
-Lighter Tires
-Removal of Extra cable tube and cable
-removal of wheel reflectors
-removal of that plastic disc on the rear wheel (dunno what it's called)

I have some plans to make this bike even better.
-Carbon crankset (love the carbon arms) maybe a compact double
-FD probably required if I do change to a Road crankset
-Carbon handlebars
-Avid Single Digit Ultimate V-Brakes
-Powder coating the frame matt black 


All this stuff was done by my friend who used to race road bikes and a real bike junkie. Has multiple roadbikes including Kestrel Carbon etc, actually has an Insight 3 that he commutes with. His is a 19" frame and only weighs 20.5lbs!!! 

I will get around to posting pics soon.


----------



## LongIslandTom

Votoms:

You would have loved the Specialized Sirrus LTD from like 5 years ago. It has all the features you wanted on a "road-biased" flat-bar hybrid.

It had carbon handlebars, carbon seat post, FSA carbon crank, Shimano 105 caliper brakes, Ultegra derailleurs, SL-R770 trigger shifters, and even the caliper-compatible MTB-style brake levers are carbon-fiber (Tektro Carbon Eclipse). The frame itself is also all carbon-fiber.

I rode that puppy for 5 years. It was an awesome bike. The only reason why I had to retire it from my stable was because of the abuse NYC traffic puts it through. I've been sideswiped by a car on that bike and the carbon-fiber frame was starting to look dangerously scuffed.

My commuter bike is now a titanium-frame bike, with many of the same flat-bar components I carried over from the Sirrus LTD. Not as cool-looking, but the Ti frame is nearly indestructible.


----------



## Mike T.

cs1 said:


> Man, you guys are ruthless when it comes to hybrids!


Not as bad as me. My buddy saw his neighbor dragging/carrying his Trek hybrid in the city recently. He stopped to ask why. He'd broken a spoke on those dumb-ass low-spoke wheels and the wheel wouldn't even turn in the frame. Can you imagine the brain power of whoever speced those wheels for any bike, let alone a *hybrid/city bike? *


----------



## votoms888

LongIslandTom said:


> Votoms:
> 
> You would have loved the Specialized Sirrus LTD from like 5 years ago. It has all the features you wanted on a "road-biased" flat-bar hybrid.
> 
> It had carbon handlebars, carbon seat post, FSA carbon crank, Shimano 105 caliper brakes, Ultegra derailleurs, SL-R770 trigger shifters, and even the caliper-compatible MTB-style brake levers are carbon-fiber (Tektro Carbon Eclipse). The frame itself is also all carbon-fiber.
> 
> I rode that puppy for 5 years. It was an awesome bike. The only reason why I had to retire it from my stable was because of the abuse NYC traffic puts it through. I've been sideswiped by a car on that bike and the carbon-fiber frame was starting to look dangerously scuffed.
> 
> My commuter bike is now a titanium-frame bike, with many of the same flat-bar components I carried over from the Sirrus LTD. Not as cool-looking, but the Ti frame is nearly indestructible.


Yeah, sounds nice. I guess I got into the game late. I did notice that as you got more recent the level of specs goes down given the same model. I did check out the Specialized bikes but my local dealer doesn't even carry the top line Sirrus.

Instead of dropping more money into my current bike I might just pick up a ti or Carbon Motobecane and do a flatbar conversion.


----------



## PJ352

votoms888 said:


> Yeah, sounds nice. I guess I got into the game late. I did notice that as you got more recent the level of specs goes down given the same model. I did check out the Specialized bikes but my local dealer doesn't even carry the top line Sirrus.
> 
> *Instead of dropping more money into my current bike I might just pick up a ti or Carbon Motobecane and do a flatbar conversion.*


If you know bike geometry that might be an ok plan, but if not, your results (namely, handling) might not be what you expect. 

While it's true that a number of flat bar bikes are basically road bikes with flat bars, many (if not most) hybrids have longer wheelbases and higher trail which slows handling making them more 'predictable'. Generally speaking, Moto geo is fairly aggressive, so that flat bar bike might prove to be a quick handler.


----------



## LongIslandTom

votoms888 said:


> Yeah, sounds nice. I guess I got into the game late. I did notice that as you got more recent the level of specs goes down given the same model. I did check out the Specialized bikes but my local dealer doesn't even carry the top line Sirrus.
> 
> Instead of dropping more money into my current bike I might just pick up a ti or Carbon Motobecane and do a flatbar conversion.


----------



## votoms888

LongIslandTom said:


>


Exactly what I was thinking. If I do pull the trigger, I would lean towards the le Champion frame in either carbon or Ti.

BTW, I love your bike.


----------



## votoms888

LongIslandTom said:


>


Can you post the the complete component list for your conversion?

Thanks,

B


----------



## LongIslandTom

Hi Votoms,

Parts I used to convert a compact double Ultegra-equipped Moto LeChamp Ti to flat bar:

- Titec Pluto 118 Titanium handlebar. I was going to transfer my Sirrus LTD's carbon handlebar over, but I figure I'll just use a titanium handlebar to keep the look of the bike intact. Plus I like narrower handlebars and the Titec is only 555mm long.

- Specialized aluminum MTB stem with 25.4mm handlebar clamp diameter to work with the Titec titanium bar. 120mm / 6 degree fits my positioning.. Of course you need to get a different length / angle stem to give you good fit on your bike. I considered getting a Moots Ti stem, but those are not cheap. A future upgrade maybe. 

- Shimano SL-R770 shifters set. I got the old version which requires a dedicated FD-R770 front derailleur (cable pull is different from Shimano's road FDs). The new version of the R770 shifters (SL-R770-D-L) will work with Ultegra FD-6700 front derailleur. 

- Tektro Carbon Eclipse brake levers, road version. There are two versions of these carbon-fiber brake levers, one for long-pull MTB V-brakes, one for short-pull road caliper brakes. You will need the short-pull road version to work with the caliper brakes on the Moto LeChamp Ti.

- Generic bar ends. I'll get something nicer to replace those soon.

- Shimano FD-R770 front derailleur. Not necessary if you can find the new SL-R770-D-L shift levers.


Extras I added onto my bike outside the flat bar conversion:

- The Ritchey alloy seatpost's setback is way too extreme. I swapped it out with a zero-setback Nashbar carbon fiber seatpost that fits my riding position better.

- Swapped out the Mavic Aksium wheels that came with the bike to an existing pair of Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels from one of my other old bikes.

- I have an SRAM Rival crankset lying around, and I like its ease of maintainance-- It can be installed or taken off with just an 8mm allen wrench. Important for me because of the wet conditions it will encounter on my commutes, it will require more frequent disassembly and cleaning. So I swapped the Shimano crankset and BB out for the SRAM Rival crank and a Chris King BB instead.

- Chris King bottom bracket. It also contributes to ease of maintenance- No need to tear open seals to clean or repack grease-- Just use their grease injector tool to purge dirty old grease and inject new grease. Not cheap though.

- Ultegra RD-6700GS medium-cage rear derailleur and SRAM PG-1070 11-32T cassette. Great for huffing up a few steep hills on my ride. In retrospect the short-cage RD-6700SS might have worked with the 11-32T cassette, but I figured the longer chain necessary with the biggest cog on the 11-32 will require more chain-slack take-up capacity of the medium cage so I played it safe and swapped in the GS.

1600 miles on that bike so far. Rides as good as the day I got it!

BTW, As PJ352 mentions, the Moto LeChamp Ti does have a pretty aggressive geometry. I love the way it handles, but if you want something that's got a more relaxed geometry closer to a Trek FX or Specialized Sirrus, you might want to consider the Moto Century Ti. The Century Ti bikes are all triples though.


----------



## votoms888

LongIslandTom said:


> Hi Votoms,
> 
> Parts I used to convert a compact double Ultegra-equipped Moto LeChamp Ti to flat bar:
> 
> - Titec Pluto 118 Titanium handlebar. I was going to transfer my Sirrus LTD's carbon handlebar over, but I figure I'll just use a titanium handlebar to keep the look of the bike intact. Plus I like narrower handlebars and the Titec is only 555mm long.
> 
> - Specialized aluminum MTB stem with 25.4mm handlebar clamp diameter to work with the Titec titanium bar. 120mm / 6 degree fits my positioning.. Of course you need to get a different length / angle stem to give you good fit on your bike. I considered getting a Moots Ti stem, but those are not cheap. A future upgrade maybe.
> 
> - Shimano SL-R770 shifters set. I got the old version which requires a dedicated FD-R770 front derailleur (cable pull is different from Shimano's road FDs). The new version of the R770 shifters (SL-R770-D-L) will work with Ultegra FD-6700 front derailleur.
> 
> - Tektro Carbon Eclipse brake levers, road version. There are two versions of these carbon-fiber brake levers, one for long-pull MTB V-brakes, one for short-pull road caliper brakes. You will need the short-pull road version to work with the caliper brakes on the Moto LeChamp Ti.
> 
> - Generic bar ends. I'll get something nicer to replace those soon.
> 
> - Shimano FD-R770 front derailleur. Not necessary if you can find the new SL-R770-D-L shift levers.
> 
> 
> Extras I added onto my bike outside the flat bar conversion:
> 
> - The Ritchey alloy seatpost's setback is way too extreme. I swapped it out with a zero-setback Nashbar carbon fiber seatpost that fits my riding position better.
> 
> - Swapped out the Mavic Aksium wheels that came with the bike to an existing pair of Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels from one of my other old bikes.
> 
> - I have an SRAM Rival crankset lying around, and I like its ease of maintainance-- It can be installed or taken off with just an 8mm allen wrench. Important for me because of the wet conditions it will encounter on my commutes, it will require more frequent disassembly and cleaning. So I swapped the Shimano crankset and BB out for the SRAM Rival crank and a Chris King BB instead.
> 
> - Chris King bottom bracket. It also contributes to ease of maintenance- No need to tear open seals to clean or repack grease-- Just use their grease injector tool to purge dirty old grease and inject new grease. Not cheap though.
> 
> - Ultegra RD-6700GS medium-cage rear derailleur and SRAM PG-1070 11-32T cassette. Great for huffing up a few steep hills on my ride. In retrospect the short-cage RD-6700SS might have worked with the 11-32T cassette, but I figured the longer chain necessary with the biggest cog on the 11-32 will require more chain-slack take-up capacity of the medium cage so I played it safe and swapped in the GS.
> 
> 1600 miles on that bike so far. Rides as good as the day I got it!
> 
> BTW, As PJ352 mentions, the Moto LeChamp Ti does have a pretty aggressive geometry. I love the way it handles, but if you want something that's got a more relaxed geometry closer to a Trek FX or Specialized Sirrus, you might want to consider the Moto Century Ti. The Century Ti bikes are all triples though.


Thanks for taking the time to respond. I had a few questions:

-So the FD770 shifters will work with Road RD's?
-Did you have to replace all the cables and jackets or just reuse the old stuff?
-how much lighter are the Ksyrium SL?
-How much does your bike weigh now?

Sorry for all the questions, still new to this.

B


----------



## votoms888

This is my bike. It's a Diamondback Insight 3. Almost pulled the trigger on a 2011 Kona PHD ($1349 @ LBS) but my friend told me to buy this one. I originally ordered it from Nashbar, they wouldn't ship it to my alternate US shipping address because I live in Canada. I ended up ordering it through Amazon.com (sold by Nashbar) and the transaction went through without any hitches. MSRP was $820 and I got it for $449 + WA taxes because that is where it was shipped. Picked it up last week and brought it over to my friends place on Friday night, he is an avid biker and enthusiast so basically my personal bike mechanic. He had it assembled and adjusted buy Saturday morning. He also took the liberty of adding a few things to my bike that he had kicking around in his workshop. 

-Specialized Ti skewers
-Race Face handlebars
-Specialized carbon seatpost
-Maxxis Columbiere 700x25c 
-Trek Insight bike computer

He weighed my bike (17" frame) in stock form and it was 23.5lbs after he was done it weighed a nice 21.6lbs. Not bad for the money I spent. Despite having Kestrel, Salsa, and numerous other bikes, he commutes on a 2010 Diamondback Insight 3 (19" frame) that now weighs 20lbs. Once I hit 100kms we are going to do some more stuff to it. Probably lighter pedals and a new saddle. =D Depending on how much it will cost, I would like to get this thing sub-20. Like I said in a previous post, I might be better off buying another bike instead. 

Not a very good pic, very very cloudy here today. And please forgive my Corgi's fur flying around the bottom...he sheds like crazy.


----------



## LongIslandTom

Hi Votoms, 

The old version of the SL-R770 levers are a bit strange. The left-side shifter (for the front) is designed to work with front derailleurs with the same amount of cable pull as mountain bike front derailleurs, while the right-side shifter (for the rear) is designed to work with Shimano's 10-speed road rear derailleurs like 105, Ultegra and Dura-Ace.

The new version of the shift levers, SL-R770-D-L, has road derailleur cable pull ratios on both left and right shifters, so it works with the Ultegra front derailleur (FD-6700) and any of the 10-speed road rear derailleurs (105, Ultegra and Dura-Ace).

So if the bike you are converting already has an Ultegra FD-6700 road front derailleur on it, it will work with the new-version SL-R770-D-L shifters, without the need to spend more money to buy an FD-R770 front derailleur.

As far as the cable housings are concerned, the R770 shift levers comes with a set of new shifter cables and a set of Shimano's cable housings. You will need to cut them to the right length during installation.

The Mavic Aksium wheelset that came stock on my Ti bike had a published weight of 1850 grams I believe. The Ksyrium SL wheelset has a published weight of 1430 grams. So 420g difference, which is just a bit under a pound of difference in weight.

The whole bike (56cm frame), without bottle cages and pedals, weigh in at a hair over 17.5 pounds. I do have a very heavy-duty set of Armadillo puncture-resistant tires on my bike (480 grams each!) to withstand the broken-glass-strewn NYC streets though. With lighter tires like Continental Ultra Sport 700x23c's (250g each), you can cut the weight by a whole pound down to 16.5 lbs.

Your Diamond Insight 3 is certainly a very competent first bike. Wish I didn't blow $400 on one of those dual-suspension walmart mountain bikes for my first bike way back when. It was an expensive lesson for me to learn. The way I see it, you are already ahead of the game.


----------



## Bz Big Bwai

Hey Socal.2fast

What bike did you end up getting? I'm new to riding and too was looking at the Hybrids particularly the Cannondale CX to get me started. I'm riding a Giant MTB on paved streets at the moment but would
like to upgrade with a take a trip to Utah in December.


----------



## Wetworks

I'm pretty damned happy with my Cannondale Bad Boy:


----------



## jpaschal01

I think this Orbea is a really cool bike: http://www.orbea.com/us-en/bicycles/carpe-h30/


----------



## tnvol123

The Trek 7.5 FX is a good choice.


----------

